# OT Pippen's son plays in famous shadow



## ChiSox (Jun 9, 2004)

I thought you guys would be interested in reading the article about Pippen's son. Here is some of the article:


It has been one thing for Antron Pippen to be known as the son of one of the NBA's 50 greatest players. But it was quite another for him to play for Collins Hill with Dad sitting four rows from the floor.

Scottie Pippen — Michael Jordan's sidekick with the six-time NBA champion Chicago Bulls — blew into town last week to see his oldest child in action, which, at once, made the kid proud and queasy.

Antron Pippen (center) of Collins Hill is one of several sons of former pro athletes playing high school basketball in metro Atlanta.

In front of his father's critical eye, the pressure was magnified for the recently turned 18-year-old. Not only did he have to display his talent, he also had to uphold the family name.

"I was nervous," Antron Pippen said. "When my dad's there, I want to do my best, which sometimes makes me press. But I calmed down and played my game."

Pippen is one of several offspring of professional athletes who play high school basketball in metro Atlanta. Former North Carolina star Charlie Scott's son, Shaun, plays at Lovett; ex-NBA all-star Ralph Sampson has a sophomore 6-foot-10 son, Ralph Jr., at Mt. Pisgah; former NFL back Craig (Ironhead) Heyward's son, Cameron, plays at Peachtree Ridge; Super Bowl MVP Doug Williams' son, Adrian, is a starter at No. 1 Wheeler. The list goes on.

Perhaps no one's dad in these parts has been more successful athletically than Antron Pippen's. In addition to the half-dozen NBA title rings, he was a perennial All-NBA and an All-Star game MVP.

And the volume of Dad's successes weighs heavily on the 6-foot-2 son.

"The fact that I played ball, I'm pretty happy Antron's playing and playing well," Scottie Pippen said. "I have three other boys [from his second marriage], but Antron's the oldest and I expect him to do well because I sort of pushed him in that area."


Link to the whole article:

http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/highschool/stories/0203shadow.html


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Antron?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

WHOA, what?!?!! Antron Pippen goes to Collins Hill high school?!

That's literally in walking distance to my parents' house in Atlanta, about 5 minutes. CRAZY.

I need to try and get out to see one of their games this spring, maybe. This kid will probably get recruited on his name alone, huh.

Of course I want to see him do well.


----------



## david123 (Mar 11, 2005)

good lord, how many kids does pippen have?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

david123 said:


> good lord, how many kids does pippen have?



Not as many as Shawn Klump


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think Antron was a Decepticon.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Hope his 6'2 son has a late growth spurt like Scottie did. If I recall correctly, the reason Scottie ended up at Central Arkansas and had the ball handling skills he had was he grew 5 or 6 inches as a senior in high school or freshman in college or something like that....any one else remembr this?????


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

btw- How's Jordan's son doing?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ztect said:


> Hope his 6'2 son has a late growth spurt like Scottie did. If I recall correctly, the reason Scottie ended up at Central Arkansas and had the ball handling skills he had was he grew 5 or 6 inches as a senior in high school or freshman in college or something like that....any one else remembr this?????


Just out of curiousity does anyone know if growing late is genetic?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Antron?


add that name to the list of other weird names i've been collecting



> Amani, Amaré, Anfernee, Anquan, Antawn, Antowain, Antrell, Antuan, Antwaan, Arnaz, Artose, Asante, Awvee, Beau, Bhawoh, Bo, Bonzi, Bracey, Braylon, Brennan, Cadillac, Cal, Cam, Carmelo, Cecil, Champ, Chauncey, Chukky, Cordell, Corliss, Correll, Craphonso, Curome, Dahntay, Dajuan, DaMarcus, Darnerian, Darrent, D'Brickashaw, D'or, D'Qwell, Deion, DeJuan, Delonte, DerMarr, Derrius, DeShaun, DeShawn, Deshea, Devard, Devean, Devery, Devin, Dewayne, De'Wayne, Dexter, Dez, Dre, Duke, Du'shon, Dyshod, Edell, Edgerrin, Erron, Etric, Flozell, Garnell, Hines, Jabari, Jahidi, Jamaar, Jamarei, Jameer, JamesOn, Jarvis, Jerametrius, Jerheme, Jevonte, Junius, Kailan, Kalani, Kaniel, Keenan, Kendyl, Kenoy, Kenton, Kenyatta, Kenyon, Keydrick, Keyon, Keyshawn, Keyuo, Khary, Kiwaukee, Kobe, Kynan, LaBrandon, LaDainian, LaDaris, LaFundah, LaMarcus, LaMont, Laroni, Lattrell, LaVar, LaVeranues, LeBron, LeCharles, Leigh, LeRon, LeSean, Levron, Lito, Lousaka, Mack, Makai, Makoa, Markese, Marlus, Marquand, Marquise, Marcedes, Merced, Mesene, Mewelde, Milford, Monreko, Moochie, Moran, Musa, Onterrio, Orien,Othella, Ovie, Pacman, Pig, Plaxico, Priest, Rafer, Raja, Rajon, Rashad, Rashard, Rashaun, Rashean, Rawle, Reche, Reuben, Rock, Roscoe, Roydell, Samaki, Santana, Shaquille, Sharrod, Shaud, Shavlik, Shawntae, Shirdonya, Sly, Smush, Sparky, Speedy, Stromile, Tab, Tamba, Tatum, Tayshaun, Tebucky, Theron, Tierre, Tiki, Toniu, Toree, Torraye, Travares, Tyrus, Vernand, Verron, Visanthe, Von, Voshon, Warrick, Zendon, Zeron
> ................and many more...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ben, that is a mighty strange hobby you have there...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

not as strange as the names


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

When will you release it to the public?

My sister has a list like that actually. We live in Hong Kong, so we have some pretty strange English name choices. Really strange.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ztect said:


> btw- How's Jordan's son doing?


The latest on Heir Jordan



> Imagine Michelangelo's son being handed a brush, hoisted to a chapel's ceiling and asked to paint a masterpiece. Or Madame Curie's daughter being given a beaker and Bunsen burner in chemistry class and assigned to cure cancer. Or Baryshnikov's boy being fitted for slippers and told to knock 'em dead at the Bolshoi Ballet.
> Now imagine the task facing Jeff Jordan.
> 
> He is an athletic, junior point guard with Division I ability, an all-conference player for a good Wilmette Loyola team that aspires to finish its season battling for a Class AA high school state title in Peoria.
> ...





> When the Ramblers travel, road crowds are large and loud. Fans turn out early, too, because Jeff's younger brother, freshman Marcus, is the star of Loyola's sophomore team.
> 
> As if it's not tough enough being compared with his incomparable father, Jeff often is measured against his kid brother. The Internet buzz is that the sturdier, taller Marcus actually is the better Jordan.
> 
> "If that were the case, wouldn't you think the younger one would be on the varsity?" Tucker said. "Look, Marcus is a great kid and a very hard worker with a huge upside. But Jeff . . . he's one of the best high school basketball players I've ever seen."





> Having seen the likes of LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, Kevin Garnett, Dwyane Wade and Quentin Richardson when they were preps, I can't put Jeff Jordan in that category yet. Still, I was impressed with the way he let the game come to him.





> All in all, however, I didn't see much M.J. in J.J.
> 
> At 6-foot-1, Jeff is five inches shorter. Even when he was a college freshman - just a couple of years older than Jeff is now - Michael was sinewy and strong; Jeff is less physically imposing. Unlike Michael, Jeff is left-handed. While the father was a head-shaving trend-setter, the son follows today's cornrow-wearing crowd.
> 
> ...


----------

